# Logitech G11 - G-Keys - Sondertasten funktionieren nicht

## ScytheMan

Hallo,

ich versuche grade mein Logitech G11 unter Gentoo verwendungsfähig zu machen.

Aktuelle Probleme:

Sondertasten funktionieren nicht

Hierbei besonders: G-Tasten (+M1,M2,M3,MR), Multimediatasten nur teilweise.

g15daemon habe ich bereits installiert und gestartet.

g15daemon --debug

G15Daemon CMDLINE ARGS: --debug

usb_set_debug: Setting debugging level to 1 (on)

usb_os_init: Found USB VFS at /dev/bus/usb

libg15: libg15 1.2.7

libg15: Found 1 supported devices

libg15: Trying to find Logitech G15

libg15: Logitech G15 not found

libg15: Trying to find Logitech G11

libg15: Found Logitech G11, trying to open it

libg15: Device has 1 possible configurations

libg15: Device has 1 Alternate Settings

libg15: Interface 0 has 2 Endpoints

libg15: Found "Extra Keys" endpoint 1 with address 0x81 maxtransfersize=32

libg15: Found "LCD" endpoint 2 with address 0x2 maxtransfersize=32

libg15: Done opening the keyboard

Booting plugin "Linux UINPUT Keyboard Output"

Plugin "Linux UINPUT Keyboard Output" boot successful.

Booting plugin "Clock"

Plugin "Clock" boot successful.

Booting plugin "LCDServer"

Plugin "LCDServer" boot successful.

Tastatur wird also auch von g15daemon erkannt.

Jedoch die G-Tasten nicht. 

Multimediatasten funktionieren wunderbar,  bis auf den Fakt, dass die Stop Taste komischerweise die Lautstärke verringert. 

Hat jemand von euch die G11 unter Gentoo in Betrieb und ist in Genuß der G-Tasten gekommen?

versucht hab ich das ganze nach: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15

was angeblich auch für die G11 funktionieren sollte.

Irgendjemand tipps?

Danke

ScytheMan

----------

## malisha

Hi, 

also ich weiß nicht, ob dir das was hilft, aber hast du schon mal mit Hilfe von xev (ist in portage) versucht, die keycodes zu ermitteln? Bei mir in Fluxbox gibt es eine Datei, die heißt keys und ist in /home/Benutzername/.fluxbox. Dort kann man dann die keycodes Befehlen oder so zuordnen, für die Lautstärkeverringerung z.B. 

```
122 :Exec amixer sset Master,0 1-
```

Dort könntest du auf jeden Fall das mit der Stop-Taste ändern. Leider habe ich keine Logitech-Tastatur, aber vllt klappt das mit den G-Tasten genauso?

Lg, malisha

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Verwendest du evtl. noch nicht das richtige Keyboardmapping, bzw Model?

Hier unter kde gäbe es zb etwas wie 

```
setxkbmap -model logitech_g15 -layout de -variant nodeadkeys
```

----------

## ScytheMan

xev erkennt keine der G-Tasten (muss hier wohl erstmal unter Windows Testen, dass sie überhaupt funktionieren)

das mit setxkbmap probier ich mal.

----------

## Oerpi

Schau mal hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=291244

----------

## Josef.95

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> [....] das mit setxkbmap probier ich mal.

  Ansonsten, falls du "hal" und eine Systemweite hal-Policy nutzt, dann könntest du die Keymap auch dort eintragen,

zb: 

```
<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">logitech_g15</merge>
```

Viel Erfolg

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *ScytheMan wrote:*   [....] das mit setxkbmap probier ich mal.  Ansonsten, falls du "hal" und eine Systemweite hal-Policy nutzt, dann könntest du die Keymap auch dort eintragen,
> 
> zb: 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke, hat funktioniert, damit werden die G-Tasten zumindest in xev erkannt. ich hab es in meine .fdi aufgenommen. die g-tasten selbst werden allerdings als f-tasten erkannt, aber ich glaube ich weiß wo der fehler liegt.

lustigerweise funktionieren diese auch ohne gestarteten g15daemon. wenn ich diesen starte funktioniert nichts mehr.

----------

## ScytheMan

mhh ok also die g tasten sind nun als f1 bis f12 und dann nochmal als 1 bis 6 gemappt.

woher kommt das logitech_g15?

<merge key="input.x11_options.XkbModel" type="string">logitech_g15</merge>

könnte man dort auch logitech_g11 setzen oder ist das irgendwo spezifiziert?

gruß ScytheMan

kurzzusammenfassung:

Wenn ich g15daemon nicht starte, dann funktionieren die G-Keys als F1-F12 und 1-6 (werden zumindest so von xev erkannt), wie krieg ich die umgemappt und die M1, M2, M3, MR Tasten evtl. auch noch in Funktion?

Wenn ich g15daemon starte, erkennt xev die Tasten nicht, die Stop-Taste des Mediaplayers wird zu Lautstärke verringern. Die G-Tasten/M-Tasten werden von g15daemon im Debug aber erkannt.

:/

----------

## disi

Ich weiss nicht, ob dir das nun weiter hilft. Ich habe ein G15 und habe den g15daemon installiert. Er zeigt damit die Uhrzeit und Datum auf dem Keyboard an. Bei mir ist mpd und mpc installiert, den kann man dann in den keyboard Einstellungen aufrufen.

Die Abspielfunktionen (stop/play/pause/next) gehen nur mit mpd, allerdings ist die Lautstaerke fuer alle Applikationen.

Hier ein Screenshot: http://omploader.org/vM2pnNw

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Puhh.., ich kann dir hier auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, ich habe keine Logitech Gxx

Aber es gibt doch auch einige Infos/Dokus im Netz zu finden.., hast du die schon durch?

schau doch mal in einer Suchmaschine mit zb "logitech G15 gentoo wiki howto" , da ist doch einiges dabei... :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

danke für eure hilfe schonmal  :Smile: 

so ein bisschen mit rumgespielt.

g15daemon gestartet,

g15macros gestartet -> alles funktioniert bis auf die Stop-Taste die machti rgendwie den Sound immer noch leise.

um ein programm beim starten von X zu starten, muss ich es in .Xinit schreiben richtig?

----------

## disi

.xinitrc   :Wink: 

----------

## ScytheMan

ok, das läuft schonmal alles wie geschmiert.

jetzt ist nur noch das Problem, dass der Stop Key auf AudioLowerVolume gebunden wird. Aber ich denke, dass habe ich auch erledigt, wenn ich xmodmap in den autostart lade.

ich werde später rebooten, wenn dann alles läuft ist das problem wohl gelöst.

danke nochmal  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

So also, die Tasten funktionieren, jedenfalls werden sie unter xev erkannt.

Wenn ich nun im Hotkeymenü unter KDE 4.4 bin, und diese binden will, funktioniert das binding zwar. aber es wird "gekonnt"ignoriert. :/

woran kann das liegen?

----------

